# Swelling vs Effusion



## amylis1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

When the physician states swelling of elbow, because the elbow is a joint, do I code
Effusion of joint or swelling of a limb?

THe confusion comes also comes in when the impression states "soft tissue swelling"
Is that coded disorder of tissue? of ....

ANy help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd go  by impression. soft tissue swelling.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 15, 2012)

I would code the swelling as well effusion is fluid in the joint


----------



## BABS37 (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree with Jenifer. If it states swelling of elbow, I would code it as effusion- that's what I learned for joints. And I would also code both- 719.02 for the elbow and 729.89 for the swelling as that would cover the soft tissue swelling.


----------

